# طلب تركيبة لمنظف العبايات



## مهندس ضياوي (5 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
:11::11::11:أرجو من الإخوة الكرام من ذوي الخبرة مدنا بتركيبة جيدة لصناعة منظف عبايات جيد و شكرا.:11::11::11:


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 فبراير 2014)

رجاء - ماهو تخصصك -حتى استرسل معك ومع ذلك سأكتب لك ملحوظه - العبايات المقصود هنا اللون الاسود والالوان الداكنه التى تتعرض عادة للبهوت - بهتان اللون بعد عدة غسلات- ولذلك تركيبة هذا النوع خاصه وللتفاصيل راسلنى [email protected]
اما لراغبى المعلومات العامه فالمنظف يجب ان تضاف لمزاياه - عدم البهوت- عدم تاثيره على المنسوجات حيث تتسم العبايات والاقمشه ذات الالوان الداكنه او السوداء بمعامله خاصه وامكانية الغسل بالماء الفاتر ويدويا او عن طريق الغساله ولذلك فالمحازير فى التركيبه كثيره ونتيجة تعدد الاغراض وتعدد الاضافات يجد المنتجون انفسهم امام مكونات سهل الانفصال لمكوناتها وهنا تتدخل الخبره بكيفية التجانس وتختلف الافكار من مدرسه لاخرى يتبع


----------



## mon mon (7 نوفمبر 2014)

اولى مشاركاتى اتمنى ان تفيد الجميع

لكل 100 كيلو ضيف -->
2سلفونك معآدل ..
10 تكسابون ..
200 تايلوز ..
500جم سيماسول ..
من 200 ل 300جم فورمالين ..
ملح انجليزي لرفع اللزوجه حتي 5ك كحد آقصي ..
1 خل من عند آي عطار آشتريه ..املي 3/4 البرميل ميه وبعدين ضيف السلفونك وبعديه الخل وبعدينعادله بالصودا حتي 7 pH وسيبه ساعتين بعدين ضيف السيماسول وهتكون مدوبه ف 3 اضعافه ماء ساخن بعدين ضيفه ع السلفونك المعادل ثم دوب التايلوز ف 5ك ميه ودوبه كويس جدآ وبعدين ضيفه ثم ضيف التكسابون مع التقليب المستمر لمده ربع ساعه وبعدين الفورمل وقلب لمده ربع ساعه وبعدين سيبه 12 ساعه او لحد مايهدي تمامآ والرغاوي تهبط وبعدين ارفع لزوجتك بالملح وضيف اخر حاجه لون وريحه ...
وممكن تضيفوا بلانك فور ع فكره كمحسن وبيعطي زهو للألوان ..
بالتوفيق
​


----------

